

Craig Venter: The Biological-Digital Converter - nacker
http://www.edge.org/conversation/biology-at-the-speed-of-light

======
nacker
And here is an opposing view, by the brilliant, if slightly insane, techno-
pundit George Gilder:

Evolution and Me - The Darwinian theory has become an all-purpose obstacle to
thought rather than an enabler of scientific advance
<http://www.discovery.org/a/3631>

